# New CAAD9 Build



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

I just completed the build of a CAAD9 frame I purchased, I believe, in late 2007and I wanted to thank forum members for their direct or indirect contributions. Most of the build components were purchased based on the recommendations and advice provided my residents of this forum.

I've been away from home for several weeks and didn't get a chance to take it for a ride before I left. But I'm looking forward to returning in a few days to put in an inaugeral ride on the 4th of July weekend.

Build Specifics:
58cm CAAD9 frame
Edge 2.0 fork (45mm)
Campy Chorus 11
Kinlin 30mm rims (20/28)/Sapim cxray spoke/Alchemy ELF/ORC hubs (rruff build)
Time iCLIC Carbon pedals
Thompson X2 stem
Ritchey WCS Logic II bars
Lizard Skin bar tape
Thompson Masterpiece seatpost
Fizik Aliante saddle
Michelin Pro3 race tires
Elite Patao bottle cage

Once again, thanks for the help.

Dave G


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

verry sharp lookin build, i like the campy and the edge fork. it wood be nice to cdale offer a campy build along with a full 3t package .


----------



## dahas325is (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking good and very clean build! :thumbsup:


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Gotta love the raw finish aluminum. Nice build! And I like the saddle choice too.


----------



## DG62 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Looking forward to a giving it a ride.

Dave


----------



## sixgears (Apr 1, 2009)

That's one clean build. Good luck with it.


----------

